# HYDRO SHOP INSTALLATION PRICES



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Im looking for shops close to my area I am willing to go out as far as Fresno CA or Bakers CA shop owners please pm me or post your price for your services I am looking to juice up either 95-97 towncar or a 93-96 caddy fleetwood with a 2 pump 6 batt setup and stress point reinforcements thanks in advance...


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Where you located at exactly


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Where you located at exactly


I am located in Avenal CA which is like 45 min south of Fresno CA and 1 hr 30 min from Bakers CA im like 5 miles from the I-5 interstate and right next to the SR 33


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in San Bernardino. ROYAL HYDRAULICS. 2 pump, 4 dump, 6 batteries (centennial 1000cc), 4-6 switches, springs all around, upper a-arms extended 1 inch, reinforced, and molded, with unbreakable upper ball joints for $2400.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I'm in San Bernardino. ROYAL HYDRAULICS. 2 pump, 4 dump, 6 batteries (centennial 1000cc), 4-6 switches, springs all around, upper a-arms extended 1 inch, reinforced, and molded, with unbreakable upper ball joints for $2400.


sweet is this qoute for a TC install or CADDY


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Most cars. The town car doesn't have a arms but would include the spoons and ball joints. I would just reinforce the arms a bit.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

ROAD_DOG said:


> sweet is this qoute for a TC install or CADDY


Good price if its real - I'm on the eastcoast and couldnt even come close to that price. After consumables equipment and overhead I'm at $4500 for a quality basic 2 pump install. I dont understand how shops out in the mid and westcoast can charge that? Are they only making $300-$400 on an install ?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

No its for real homie, NO B.S. Damn $4500 is a lot for a basic setup. No I'm legit with a business licence and a resale licence. Plus each state is different in how much things cost.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I'm in San Bernardino. ROYAL HYDRAULICS. 2 pump, 4 dump, 6 batteries (centennial 1000cc), 4-6 switches, springs all around, upper a-arms extended 1 inch, reinforced, and molded, with unbreakable upper ball joints for $2400.


Damn, that is a sweet price for what's included.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

thats right around what i charge i also though it was a little low i just try to cut people a brake due to parts costing so much plus im just happy seeing low riders back on the road again


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

bigdoughnuts said:


> No its for real homie, NO B.S. Damn $4500 is a lot for a basic setup. No I'm legit with a business licence and a resale licence. Plus each state is different in how much things cost.


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

clairfbeeIII said:


> Good price if its real - I'm on the eastcoast and couldnt even come close to that price. After consumables equipment and overhead I'm at $4500 for a quality basic 2 pump install. I dont understand how shops out in the mid and westcoast can charge that? Are they only making $300-$400 on an install ?


seriously, i dont get it.

If you start with $2400, subtract 1000 for any 2 pump 4 dump kit (and that doesnt include springs), 6 batts/ $600, your only left with $800. Now you need welding cable, copper ends, fluid,ground disconnect and some steel for the rack, whats that leave you? $600 ?? at the most? And at $70 and hour, you better have that whole job done in 8 hrs, or your losing $$


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> seriously, i dont get it.
> 
> If you start with $2400, subtract 1000 for any 2 pump 4 dump kit (and that doesnt include springs), 6 batts/ $600, your only left with $800. Now you need welding cable, copper ends, fluid,ground disconnect and some steel for the rack, whats that leave you? $600 ?? at the most? And at $70 and hour, you better have that whole job done in 8 hrs, or your losing $$


You forgot welding wire, gas, electricity, plasma tips and electrodes. Shop ovehead. I wouldn't touch one for that.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Call Del Toro Kustoms where in the Los Banos, Fresno area call Big Sergio Del Toro 408-482-8762.*


----------



## pimpala62 (Feb 20, 2012)

i need a shop on the east coast im in rhode island aint shyt for lowrider shops round here


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey don't try to talk shit about my shop fucker. The price is real and so is my shop. It ain't no front like most other shops. If your doing hydro you must be doing it wrong. See I got what's called a resale license, which ables my to open up cash accounts with certain shops. So inother words I got product at wholesale cost. And for all my parts I have people that hook me up. It took a long time to get where I'm at and to get the trust for my accounts. I'm still making money but that's not your business. If you think I'm still fake homie, you can ask some of the homies from Groupe Riverside County chapter cause I'm starting to do work for them. And as for overhead, rent is cheap in San Bernardino. My work will be displayed at the Traffic show March 18. A car from my club and one from Groupe. Pictures to be posted this week. And another thing homie how come I haven't seen any work of yours on layitlow??? So don't ever disrespect someone you don't know. First rule you learn on the streets homie. Names RAYMOND, founder and vice pres of ROYAL FAMILIA car club / ROYAL HYDRAULICS.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Hey don't try to talk shit about my shop fucker. The price is real and so is my shop. It ain't no front like most other shops. If your doing hydro you must be doing it wrong. See I got what's called a resale license, which ables my to open up cash accounts with certain shops. So inother words I got product at wholesale cost. And for all my parts I have people that hook me up. It took a long time to get where I'm at and to get the trust for my accounts. I'm still making money but that's not your business. If you think I'm still fake homie, you can ask some of the homies from Groupe Riverside County chapter cause I'm starting to do work for them. And as for overhead, rent is cheap in San Bernardino. My work will be displayed at the Traffic show March 18. A car from my club and one from Groupe. Pictures to be posted this week. And another thing homie how come I haven't seen any work of yours on layitlow??? So don't ever disrespect someone you don't know. First rule you learn on the streets homie. Names RAYMOND, founder and vice pres of ROYAL FAMILIA car club / ROYAL HYDRAULICS.



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Come on westsidehydro, respond now!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


bigdoughnuts said:


> Hey don't try to talk shit about my shop fucker. The price is real and so is my shop. It ain't no front like most other shops. If your doing hydro you must be doing it wrong. See I got what's called a resale license, which ables my to open up cash accounts with certain shops. So inother words I got product at wholesale cost. And for all my parts I have people that hook me up. It took a long time to get where I'm at and to get the trust for my accounts. I'm still making money but that's not your business. If you think I'm still fake homie, you can ask some of the homies from Groupe Riverside County chapter cause I'm starting to do work for them. And as for overhead, rent is cheap in San Bernardino. My work will be displayed at the Traffic show March 18. A car from my club and one from Groupe. Pictures to be posted this week. And another thing homie how come I haven't seen any work of yours on layitlow??? So don't ever disrespect someone you don't know. First rule you learn on the streets homie. Names RAYMOND, founder and vice pres of ROYAL FAMILIA car club / ROYAL HYDRAULICS.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Come on westsidehydro, respond now!!!!!


I don't think he was trying to disrespect you. I give props to anyone who can pull off those prices. Less expensive means more people can get work done. I could never offer those prices either and always wondered how shops in the mid west and west coast could pull that off? My shop cost Is around $12 an hour for lights and heat not including any real consumables.
I also always end up putting more work in then I should because I only want dependable work rolling out. What's the secret ?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Come on westsidehydro, respond now!!!!!



whoa whoa whoa... slow down big homie...take it easy !!! At no point in anything I said did I disrepect you or your shop. Nor did I intend to. read it again, slowly. not everyone on lil is a hater. I said i didnt get it. I also have a business liscence and can buy parts and kits wholsale from a couple diff companies, so I know what those costs are. And when you add them up, it doesnt leave much profit left over. Thats all i said. I didnt disrepect your shop, your work, or you. I dont know anything about any of them, so how could I?

I guess , since I think your in CA, that you have the benifit of no shipping? Maybe you can pick those parts up local? that saves you a couple hundo right there, esp. if the kit comes with springs? Im not saying you do shitty work for cheap prices and i not asking you to post up your costs and profit margines, I was just stating that I couldnt see how you could make enough $ to make it worth it for you at $2400. If anything, i was kinda saying you should charge more... I never once called you fake, your shop fake or anytyhing neg.

so come on bigdoughnuts, respond now !!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

clairfbeeIII said:


> I don't think he was trying to disrespect you. I give props to anyone who can pull off those prices. Less expensive means more people can get work done. I could never offer those prices either and always wondered how shops in the mid west and west coast could pull that off? My shop cost Is around $12 an hour for lights and heat not including any real consumables.
> I also always end up putting more work in then I should because I only want dependable work rolling out. What's the secret ?



hahaha...you can tell we're just getting up on the east cost...only ones logged into lil so early !


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

pimpala62 said:


> i need a shop on the east coast im in rhode island aint shyt for lowrider shops round here



There is a few shops in NY... hit up clairbeeIII, I know he is in NY... If you feel like taking a drive, I`m in PA about 45 minutes outside of Philly



I


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright westsidehydros, maybe I did jump the gun here. You know how it is with haters on this site. So I personally appoligize homie. Yes thing here in cali are different especailly when it comes to prices. My kits come from HOPPOS HYDRAULICS which no I don't pay for dilivery, I pick up the kits, he's about 30 minuts away. One of my metal guys is a good friend and the other is my club member who hooks me up with 1/4 inch sheets for like 40 bucks. I won't give you to much on site but will pm on my prices.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I use hoppos too

good talkin to ya


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

pimpala62 said:


> i need a shop on the east coast im in rhode island aint shyt for lowrider shops round here


Im in Orlando fl not sure if you want to travel that far but we only install Hoppos equipment and best prices around.


----------

